# Thai-Viet-Malay Plaket Spawn Log



## tanseattle

Here is the parents. They already did it. There are so many fries. I will try to take picture of the fries later. Fries are now 3 days old.

Father (Thai PK) and Mother (Viet-Malay PK):


----------



## vilmarisv

Great to hear Tan! Good luck with those wigglers... now it's when the fun starts!


----------



## KevinPham123

Nice!


----------



## Fabian

Nice pair!! Good luck!


----------



## VictorP

Good luck tan!


----------



## pinkcupid765

They'll make beautiful fry! Good Luck!


----------



## tanseattle

Daddy went to pick up his babies.









Two baby bettas. They hatched on Monday morning. Today is Friday. They are four-day old. Today I saw them attack the microworms. I have a magnifier glass. I used the magnifier to watch them eat.


----------



## KevinPham123

Cool! May I ask how many fry you did you get from the spawn?


----------



## tanseattle

KevinPham123 said:


> Cool! May I ask how many fry you did you get from the spawn?



I am not sure but I think it was over 300. Right now I still have 100-200 fries for sure. They are now 6-day old. Thank you Kevin.


----------



## tanseattle

They are now 6 day old.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool pics.


----------



## tanseattle

dramaqueen said:


> Cool pics.



I am the worst when came to take picture. I just click, click, click again for about 20 pictures before I can find one to post :-(


----------



## tpocicat

Your pics are very good. Most people have to take a lot of pictures before getting a good one.
Love the look of your fry.


----------



## dramaqueen

tanseattle said:


> I am the worst when came to take picture. I just click, click, click again for about 20 pictures before I can find one to post :-(


Lol. Thats what I do.


----------



## tanseattle

They are 12 day old now. I give up on taken picture.


----------



## tanseattle

Here is the video upload to youtube:

http://youtu.be/uOOQfHL4YmU


----------



## tanseattle

They are 14 day old now, exactly 2 weeks. What is the spot on the fry?


----------



## Junglist

tanseattle said:


> They are 14 day old now, exactly 2 weeks. What is the spot on the fry?


 Looking good Tan, Have you started feeding them BBS yet?


----------



## marktrc

Is that a parasite?


----------



## tanseattle

I think it is a parasite. Someone says use coppersafe to treat it but I wonder will it safe an fries.


----------



## marktrc

Good luck. I hope that cures them. 

I have no experience with coppersafe but I did read a story where a guy was treating with copper based medicine and it didn't work. Turns out he was using a dechlorinator that also removed metals from the water. So becareful of that.


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Mark, Wow, that is a good point.


----------



## tanseattle

Junglist said:


> Looking good Tan, Have you started feeding them BBS yet?


Hi Junglist, I feed them decap and MW. They now eat decap just fine. I will feed 100% decap next week.


----------



## marktrc

You use any tricks get them started on decaps. They don't seem to eat much of the decaps for me


----------



## tanseattle

marktrc said:


> You use any tricks get them started on decaps. They don't seem to eat much of the decaps for me


Since the first day free swimming, I fed them MW and small amount of decap. I do the same any meal.

In addition I feed them 3 meals a day. The second meal of the day I have over 90% of decap and only small MW. I also put in decap when I left to work so if they hungry the only option left is decap since most likely they already eat every MW already.

I saw some spit out but many take in and keep it. So I kind force them to eat decap or else.

Tan


----------



## tanseattle

Today I change 80% of water and treat ick fry with coppersafe. My tank is not completely full so I use about 7ml coppersafe for about 7gal of water. The direction is not clear; it says 5ml per 4gal of water. But it did not say amount for fry so I use little less but still almost full dose.

I hope they are ok.


----------



## tanseattle

This is now 2nd day with coppersafe with full dose. The fries seem to be ok. I wonder if water conditioner will neutralize copper? I think the treatment may have some + respond. Still early to tell. I have about 100-200 fries. They will be 3 weeks this Monday.


----------



## indjo

Sorry your fry are having problems. Hope they make it to adult.

TBH, your fry looks OK to me (both in picture and video). Not sure if the picture isn't really showing fry's real appearance. Remember, I'm not there. You are. So you have to trust your instinct/judgement.

I'm not sure what the spots are. They may be first sign of color. You are there to see them (I can only guess from explanations and pictures). The first signs of trouble are clamped fins and lethargic fry. Then they will lose their appetite and swim oddly (by the time they act different would probably be too late and you will start losing some). 

You did the right thing by taking precautions. But if fry are not lethargic, I'd reduce medication to "prevention" (usually half of med). Not sure how reliable this is; some say copper based meds may do more harm than good. I've never used it on small fry but used for 2.5 cm and above hasn't given me problems except (MAYBE) betta becomes dependent on meds. 

I wish you the best of luck. Hope they grow to adults.


----------



## tanseattle

Thank you Indjo. I used to have a roommate from Indonesia. My friends also used to work as a bank consultant in Jakarta.


----------



## tanseattle

Saturday August fries are now 19 day old. I feed them 100% decap brine shrimp eggs. They seem to eat decap bbs eggs just fine. I saw some of them took in 10 decap bbs eggs without any problem.


----------



## indjo

tanseattle said:


> Thank you Indjo. I used to have a roommate from Indonesia. My friends also used to work as a bank consultant in Jakarta.


You're welcome.
It's good to know that you know more about Indo. :lol: we seem to be less popular (in the US) compared to other South East Asian countries.


----------



## tanseattle

They are 20 day old today. Monday is their 3rd week.


----------



## vilmarisv

They seem to be growing well but you still have an ick problem. 
What's the temperature in your tank?


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Vicky, the temperature is 84-85%. I use 80% of the full dose coppersafe (full dose 5ml = 4gal; I use 4ml for 4 gal). The fishes are ok with 80% dose. I wonder if water conditioner neutralize copper? 

I add coppersafe to the new water for water change. Water chage 1/3 tank every 2 days.

It seems that it is better and not getting any worst at the very least.

Tan


----------



## indjo

That last picture shows signs of ick/white spots.
If you have a spare tank, move them and treat the original tank. In this case, smaller is better, specially for you, because you need to do more/massive water changes. Change as much water as possible daily. Have you tried adding salt? I often add salt to the medication if they show little to no recovery.

I'm assuming you're using tap water. If it only contains chlorine, you don't need to use dechlors. Age the new water for at least 24 hours with an airpump (longer = better). That way you know nothing gets neutralized by the water conditioner.


----------



## tanseattle

*Fries are now 25 day old and still have ick*

Fries are now 25 day old. I think I still have over 150 fries. I tried random sample count and it came to around 150. Some are very big and I think they are about the getting color. They seems to be healthy but with the white spots on them for 2 weeks now. I treat them with full dose of coppersafe and the water temperature is about 84F but the ick still there.



This weekend I will remove them to the new tank with aged water but without water condition. Then I will give them full dose of coppersafe. I wonder of the water conditioner neutralize copper from coppersafe.

I think the water conditioner does partially neutralize the copper. Water conditioners contain mostly sodium thiosulate some dissociated into water to give Na and SO4. Coppersafe contains mostly copper (Cu) and. Cu will react with SO4 to produce CuSO4. 

Last night I used 1 gal of 3-day old tap water without using any conditioner and full dose of coppersafe. The fries seem ok with 3-day old water without water conditioner.

I hope I can save this spawns. I think it is hard to get ick off the fries. I hope that the tank is bad so remove fries to new tank may help with the treatment.


----------



## tanseattle

*Another picture of 25 day old fries*

I know the fries look small but they are plaket. I am happy that they grow so fast. I used to jar my first at 8 month old. Here in the U.S. so many of friends have to start jars them around 3 months. I like them to stay together as long as possible. I personally think breeders in the U.S. are way over feed the fries and they grow so quick.

The why dots on the bottom are decap bbs. My fries eat decap bbs ok.


----------



## VictorP

Have you tried salt yet Tan?


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Victor, I have not yet tried aquarium salt? How much salt is ok for fries? Thank you


----------



## tanseattle

Ok I just added 7 teaspoon of aquarium salt into my fry tank with 9 gal water and coppersafe. I hope they will get better tomorrow. The full dose was 1 teaspoon per gal.


----------



## tanseattle

Ops that is too much salt. I have to remove some water and add unsalted water in. Hopefully they are ok.


----------



## tanseattle

Fries can only take 1/2 dose of adult (adult 1 tsp/gal so fries 0.5tsp/gal). Good thing I check before too late.


----------



## Junglist

I think Aqua Salt should solve this problem cause it reduces the slime coat and the whatever that is should fall off, Hope it all works out Tan


----------



## tanseattle

Today is about 20 hours with aquarium salt at 1/2 adult dose. They still look icky. I wonder should I add little more salt? But I decided to give it 2 more days with this dose of salt to see if it helps before I add little more salt.


----------



## tanseattle

*Instant Baby Brine Shrimp*
I just got the first Instant Baby Brine Shrimp this morning. I feed my fries this afternoon with Instant BBS. My impression is that the fries eat but not like go after it. IMO the fries eat decap in similar behavior, which is not too enthusiastic about it. Let tries a few days and observe to see what happen. I may go back and hatch the bbs.


----------



## BettaQi

Wow this is so intense!


----------



## marktrc

How are they doing?


----------



## tanseattle

marktrc said:


> How are they doing?


Hi Mark,

There are some very big fries about 50 of them; these are doing fine. The big ones seems to get much better and healthier. There are about 50 smallest fries they have much more ick on them. Another 50 fries are medium size, I hope they seem get little better too. I hope all big fries and half of the medium size fries will survive. I have little hope for the smallest fries. Smallest fries look so fragile and weak.

Today I will switch to live bbs to feed them hopefully they will grow faster and healthier.

Tan


----------



## tanseattle

Today I fed them with live bbs. The fries love live bbs. Let see what happen next week.


----------



## tpocicat

I hope the fry recover from the ick. I'm glad the larger ones are doing so well. Keep up the great work.


----------



## indjo

You're doing a great job. Your fry have been suffering from ick for some time but you managed to keep them alive. I hope they all make it.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## tanseattle

I now feeding them most live bbs. I hope they grow fast and outgrowth other problems too. I will post picture again 7 days after bbs feeding. Hopefully they will be much bigger.


----------



## marktrc

I am curious on how your ick treatment is going. I know you said the bigger ones are looking better. If you have some time later I would like to see pics. I hope they are all doing better. I also wonder if you went with the full dose of medicine at the end and how much salt.


----------



## tanseattle

*Hi Mark*



marktrc said:


> I am curious on how your ick treatment is going. I know you said the bigger ones are looking better. If you have some time later I would like to see pics. I hope they are all doing better. I also wonder if you went with the full dose of medicine at the end and how much salt.


Here per your request. The fries in here are 4 weeks +4 days. Ick is still there but less now than before. Next week or so I will move them to the new tank. The dose of Aquarium Salt is 1/2 teaspon/gal (half of adult dose). Coppersafe is full dose as directed. I wonder if the water conditioner neutralize the copper. I think they do at least partially because water conditioners is mainly sodium thiosulfate (copper reacts well with sulfate too to produce CuSO4).

*Basics on doses*
1gram per litre is equivalint to 1ppt (parts per thousand) or about 4 gram/gal
A level teaspoon holds approx 6 grams of salt.
0.1ppt is enough to help reduce nitrites.



Fry and small fish aren’t tolerant of salt so salinity should never be more than 0.5ppt or they could die
0.5ppt = 0.5g/L or 20g/10 gal or about 3.3 teaspoon/10 gal. Since my tank never fill to the top I used about 3 teaspons for about 8 gal of water.


----------



## VictorP

Good to see they're doing better Tan!


----------



## marktrc

Wow nice. They look way better.  ty for the info.


----------



## tpocicat

WOW they look much better, can hardly see any ick at all.


----------



## indjo

Amazing job Tan. Congrats.


----------



## tanseattle

Thank yo Victor, Mark, and Indjo. There are still ick. But way less than before. I will keep water change everyday and sometime add salt for few days.


----------



## tanseattle

*5 Weeks + 4 Days*

They are almost clean from ick. Today they are 5 weeks and 4 days. They are smaller most other breeders. But they are plaket. Usually you do not want plaket to grow up so fast. In Vietnam I used to keep my plaket together for 8 months before jars them.


----------



## tpocicat

They are looking great! Wonderful job you are doing.


----------



## Fabian

It's ok since they suffered ick before.


----------



## tanseattle

Fabian said:


> It's ok since they suffered ick before.


Do you mean the ick may slow fish grow? Thank you for your advice.


----------



## tpocicat

I believe having ick would slow down the growth, because the energy that would usually be used for growth is being used to heal from the ick.


----------



## indjo

Any health issues will reduce growth. This is partly why the weaker runts become smaller compared to the bigger ones. Once they're health stabilizes they will show a growth spurt.


----------



## tanseattle

My fries now has no problem of eating decap BBS but I am still hatching live bbs for them. Some of them now have nice color. I will take new picture sure. ICK is still there. Since fries seem to be healthy, I may not do any aggressive treatment for now.

Tan


----------



## tanseattle

*6 Weeks + 6 Days*

Fries are now 6 weeks + 6 days old.


----------



## tpocicat

The fry look like they are doing great! Very healthy looking, BTW, I can't see any ick anymore.


----------



## tanseattle

tpocicat said:


> The fry look like they are doing great! Very healthy looking, BTW, I can't see any ick anymore.


Thank you tpocicat, I think there is still ick but 95% less than before (4 weeks ago). They are now eat decap bbs without any problem. But I still feel bad so I continue hatching live bbs for them. But lunch time is all 100% decap bbs. Breakfast and dinner include 50% decap +50% live bbs.

I am setting up for Fancy Spawn very soon...


----------



## vilmarisv

They are so many, Tan!
You've been really good at hatching bbs for them. I got tired of hatching them mainly bc my eggs are not hatching as well as they should. 
It might be because I never put them in the fridge in the 2+ years I've had them so you might want to store yours in the fridge if you're not. They might just be too old but I thought these eggs lasted forever. 
I'm feeding grindal worms nowbecause I tried to feed pellets and 2 of my fry got sbd within 12 hours of their first pellet feed. 
I'll be sticking with grindals for at least another 2 weeks.


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Vicky,

All my fries are now eating decap just fine. I hatch bbs ok. I use four 20 Oz Coke bottles. I do not use light or heat so it took longer to hatch. So I use all four bottles 12 hours apart and harvest at 36 hours.

If I put them in a bucket (dollar store) with 7.5W hydor heater then they hatch faster within 24 hours.

I do not have that much bbs eggs so I do not even bother to store them in the refrigerator. I am going to buy just enough to last for about 6 months so that I do not have to keep bbs eggs in the frig.

My bbs egg is about 1 year old store at RT; I think I got about 60% hatching rate (just estimate).

Where do you buy grindal worms?

Tan


----------



## vilmarisv

I got a culture a while back on AB and have been harvesting but I haven't recultured. I need to do that before it crashes; I just keep forgetting to get the soil or moss everytime I shop.


----------



## tanseattle

*7 Weeks + 5 Days*

Today my plaket fries are 7 weeks and 5 days old. I think all ICKS are gone. Those ICKIES are nasty; it took me 3 weeks of treatment to get them off the fries.


----------



## vilmarisv

Very nice! Looks like there's a few there almost ready to be jarred!


----------



## tanseattle

vilmarisv said:


> Very nice! Looks like there's a few there almost ready to be jarred!


Hi Vicky,

Thank you. How are you? When are you ready to split grindall worm, would you please sell me a box of them? I think my fries are kind of big for bbs but not ready for pellet.

They eat now mostly decaps and some life bbs.

Tan


----------



## vilmarisv

Still have not done it Tan.
I got some organic soil but it was infested with fruit flies and haven't gone to shop for more, I alway forget. 
My fry are 4.5 weeks and are now eating pellets, you just need to crush them.


----------



## tanseattle

vilmarisv said:


> Still have not done it Tan.
> I got some organic soil but it was infested with fruit flies and haven't gone to shop for more, I alway forget.
> My fry are 4.5 weeks and are now eating pellets, you just need to crush them.



I have all kind of baby food such decap bbs eggs, instant bbs, golden pearl, but I feel bad not feeding them live food. Even though now they all eat 100% decap bbs, I still feed them live bbs. They make me guilty not to feed them live food :-(.

Tan


----------



## tanseattle

*7Week and 6 Day Old in the New Grow Out Tank*

7Week and 6 Day Old in the New Grow Out Tank


----------



## tpocicat

WOW!!! I am so jealous of you with your huge spawn. I hope to have a sucessful spawn soon.


----------



## tanseattle

*2 Month Birthday*

Fries are now two month old. They are smaller than most other breeders but very healthy. ICKS are gone.

Tan


----------



## VictorP

Now they're really developing their colours amazing!


----------



## tanseattle

*Close-Up Picture*

Close-up Pictures


----------



## megaredize

I just read this whole thread, it is very exciting to see your fry grow up. I'm glad they made it through the ick. I can't wait to see all their colours. i myself have just purchased a plakat and I love them. Yours look good but I'm sure once they get a bit older and more vibrant they will be amazing.


----------



## tanseattle

*Two month Old Video*

Here is video of my Thai-Viet-Malay Plaket. They are 2 month old now.









http://youtu.be/6nWrBp88Czo


----------



## vilmarisv

They are looking really good!
Great Job Tan!


----------



## tanseattle

*Videos 2 Months + 5 Days Fries*

Videos 2 Months + 5 Days Fries
http://youtu.be/TfW0dVOqEuI


----------



## ao

woooahhh so cuteeeee


----------



## tanseattle

aokashi said:


> woooahhh so cuteeeee


thank you Aokashi


----------



## tanseattle

megaredize said:


> I just read this whole thread, it is very exciting to see your fry grow up. I'm glad they made it through the ick. I can't wait to see all their colours. i myself have just purchased a plakat and I love them. Yours look good but I'm sure once they get a bit older and more vibrant they will be amazing.


Thank you Megaredize


----------



## tanseattle

VictorP said:


> Now they're really developing their colours amazing!


Thank you VictorP


----------



## tanseattle

*2 Months + 6 Days with Some Plants*

Here are new pictures. Fries are now 2 month + 6 days old. I just added some plant in the tank. It was so boring with empty tank.

Tan


----------



## VictorP

Looking good Tan! How big are they now?


----------



## tanseattle

*Hi VictorP*



VictorP said:


> Looking good Tan! How big are they now?


They are about 3/4 to 1 inch. They are 2 months + 6 days; they are smaller than other breeders' bettas. Thank you VictorP

Tan


----------



## tpocicat

I love their colors!


----------



## Junglist

Sweet! look at them they look great Tan


----------



## tanseattle

*More Pictures 2 Months + 7 Days*

Fries are now eating Micro Pellet, grindal Worm, and 500-800 Micron Golden Pearl


----------



## ao

is trying to figure out how to steal a large tank without getting caught*


----------



## vilmarisv

They are so big, Tan!
Love the colors that you got... and that little boy flaring at his siblings is just adorable!


----------



## tanseattle

Thank you AOKASHI and VICKY. 

Aokashi, I think you need to run and lift wt for few years before you can take the tank and run  but my neighbor has a big over 120 lbs German Shepherd; she is also very protective of our house. When she sees people move some stuff from my house; she always run after them (2 times we have to go out and stop her; I do not think she bites but she scare people enough). I guess she eats too much steak and BBQ chicken from our kitchen (she comes over to our house almost every night, and when she smell bbq and steak, try to get some real food) so at least she shows some gratitude by protecting our property.

Vicky, some of my bettas have 1 ventral missing and some missing both. But not that many are missing ventral. About half them just keep go down to the bottom to eat even some are still floating on the top. The other half are eating on the top and middle of the tank.

Tan


----------



## tanseattle

*2 Month and 13 Day Old Baby Betta (Video and Pictures)*

They are 2-month and 13-day today.

Here is the Youtube Video: http://youtu.be/LrkWpSI1TPo


----------



## tanseattle

1 more picture


----------



## vilmarisv

Your camera show their colors so well! I'm jealous! 
My camera only shows the blue or green on my fry. 
You're doing such a good job! Who are you spawning next?


----------



## tanseattle

vilmarisv said:


> Your camera show their colors so well! I'm jealous!
> My camera only shows the blue or green on my fry.
> You're doing such a good job! Who are you spawning next?


Hi Vicky,

I will only focus on fancy (marble, 3+ color) from now on. I will spawn my fancy koi female, and red, white, and blue male. But these two are not matched the male is too small and the female is too big.

I just wait and see. We will buy a new house soon too. Applying for mortgage right now. I hope to have 50-75%% more space than current house.

Tan Lam


----------



## PitGurl

Nice 

Good luck with the mortgage thing too. My BF and I pretty much got laughed at when we applied. We just don't have the credit we need right now. Our only option has been secured credit cards and that will take forever. It's been a very frustrating process. We currently live with his mom so we can save money but I'm about to go insane if we/I don't get out of here soon.

Sorry to tell you my life story :roll: I just hope it goes well for you.


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Pitgirl, are you from PA? I just got 5 fish from Philadelphia, PA. They are all marble fancy, U.S. bred.

I understand. I already got approved from mortgage loan and now look for house but not that many house available with the loan we got (there are some house but all very old 60-120 years old).

At least you two can stay with his mom to save money. That is the wise thing to do. I hate to stay with the parents too. My parents in law offer us $50,000 for the new house if we let them stay with us. I hate the idea. My mom in law will draw us insane for sure.

Tan


----------



## tanseattle

*2 Months and 15 Days Juvi*

They are now 2 and a half months. They love micro waffer from Hikari. They do not like Golden Pearl that much. Many of them will spit out the Golden Pearl. They do not spit our micro waffers from Hikari.


----------



## marktrc

Nice fish Tan. I feel I have to try a short finned Betta spawn soon. . You have inspired me.


----------



## ao

live their fat bellies XD


----------



## Lizzie the Badger

They are beautiful! I'm simply curious, but what are you going to do with all of them?


----------



## tanseattle

Thank you Marktrc and Aokashi. Thank you for follow this thread.

Hi Lizzie, I have local fish store will buy them. They are good size now. But I would like to keep them as long as possible. I like to see many of them swimming around; it is relaxing. 

My wife and I are watching them every night. It is sad to let them go. But eventually we will have to let them go. I now focus on HMPK Fancy.

Tan


----------



## indjo

Congrats. Great job. 



> I will only focus on fancy (marble, 3+ color) from now on. I will spawn my fancy Koi female, and red, white, and blue male.


Does that mean you won't continue this line?


Looking forward to your future breeding.


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Indjo

I think I will keep 2 pairs from this line. They are suppose to be hot fighter. But I do not fight so there is no way for me to test them out.

So much work to do. I think I can only keep 1 line. Right now I am really into fancy and marble HMPK. 

Tan


----------



## tanseattle

*2 Months + 19 Days*

They are today 2 Months and 19 Days. I remember when they are about 3 weeks they had ick. It took me about 4 weeks to treat ick. Now look at them.


----------



## tanseattle

*2 Months + 21 Days Juvi*

The pictures were taken this morning. They are now 2 Months and 21 Days.


----------



## tanseattle

*More pictures*

More pictures Saturday Oct 27, 2012


----------



## tanseattle

*More Pictures and Video*

Here is the latest video: 2 Months + 21 Days

*http://youtu.be/ko2xJOk-fQE*


More Pix


----------



## DragonFyre14

Wow. Just read the entire thread. I'm actually really jealous. I would love to get into breeding betta's but I don't have the time, money, and space to actually do it. 
I have lots of questions 
How much longer do they have until you start jarring them? 
Do you jar the males first and then jar the females at a later time? or all at the same time? 
Is there an easy way for you to tell the difference between the males and females?


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Dragon Fly,

I am not sure how much longer they will tolerate each other. Right now they do little fight but nothing to serious to worry about. When I was a kid in Vietnam, I kept them for 6 months before jarring them. But in the U.S. you do a lot of water change therefore disrupting them alot. If they live peaceful without disruption, they can stay together for long time. To answer your question, I think I can go another 3-4 weeks then jarring the bigger boys. Right now I already have 20 pre-ordered; LFS also wants another 20. So I think I will be ok for about 3 more weeks.

I will jar the male first. Female usually can stay together for long time like community/sorority tank. Some smaller male and stay for at least another 4 weeks or so. 

I like to keep about 15 female sorority tank. I love to watch them swimming. 

It is hard to tell male or female at this time. I can guess the bigger flare at anyone swim pass them as the male. Male are darker too. But I am sure there are more male that smaller and has lighter color too. I can tell by their fin.

After this batch I will focus on fancy marble with 3+ colors...


----------



## tanseattle

Dear Dragon Fly,

The money is the problem. The time and space you can find and organizing. I am working full-time for low income housing, and I am also a substitute teacher for Seattle Public School part-time. I have to organize time. I also doing little home business with technology (apps development).

Space, right now we have a small house. We are looking for another house that is about 50% bigger than current house with more 1-2 more bedroom and garage space. I will have more space with a new house for sure.

With small space you still can breed them too, but you have to be organized and creative. For example some people use short 5-6 gal plastic tub and split large spawns into 2-3 tubs. I am thinking about doing that now since I do not have space for another glass tank.

Hopefully we will buy another house soon. My wife also thinking about building our own. If that is the case, we will have to wait for another 12-18 months before completion. Our we built our first house and saved about $50,000.

Tan


----------



## vilmarisv

They are looking great!
If I had more space, like I did in TX, I would be doing multiple spawns at a time. I can't now and that's why I can only do one. Plus, I travel 2-3 times a year to see relatives so I have to plan so I don't leave small fry alone for a week. 
I'm surprised you fry are not more agressive by now. I have to closely watch mine because I've found a few with chunks of fins missing 
Have you counted them yet?


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Vicky, no, I have not tried to count them. My wife says over 100+. I hardly saw/see any dead body from day they were noticeable. 

I have to closely watch them too. But I think next two weeks about 20 of them will be gone to new homes and another 20 will go to LFS.

Tan


----------



## emeraldmaster

what are you going to do with all of those kids??? there seem to be so many!


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Emerald, I was hoping that you are in Seattle (Emerald City . By the next two weeks, 3 buyers (a friend, and LFS) will take about 40 of them.

Tan


----------



## tanseattle

*More Picture 10-30-2012*

October 30, 2012 taken at 7:49PM PST


----------



## tanseattle

*1 more picture*

1 more picture; this is little far away.


----------



## tanseattle

Tomorrow at 7PM PST I will delivery four of my betta babies to my friend. My wife is sad to see four of them go. It is kind of emotional to begin to split brothers/sisters away and send them to new home.

We always feel that they are part of our family. It is sad to see them go. But at least they will go to the very professional and betta lover.

Any good bye is always sad and emotional.


----------



## vilmarisv

Yes it is Tan 
I keep talking about letting my kids go but when the time comes it's going to be very hard. 
The biggest problem I have is that I'm afraid people who keep them won't care for them properly or will resell them to strangers. 
For this reason I'm not offering them openly.


----------



## Junglist

It's even a greater feeling when you know your hard work is spreading through out the nation and their offspring creates a new generation and so on... You did a very awesome job Tan on your first American spawn ;-)




tanseattle said:


> Tomorrow at 7PM PST I will delivery four of my betta babies to my friend. My wife is sad to see four of them go. It is kind of emotional to begin to split brothers/sisters away and send them to new home.
> 
> We always feel that they are part of our family. It is sad to see them go. But at least they will go to the very professional and betta lover.
> 
> Any good bye is always sad and emotional.


----------



## tanseattle

There so many of them. I have to change water 2x a day. One on the morning after breakfast and 1 at night after dinner.

I used to feed them 3x a day. But tomorrow will start 2x a day. They are big and make very messy with 3 meals a day.

Tan


----------



## vilmarisv

But they look wonderful! The colors you got are really beautiful!


----------



## emeraldmaster

no, im not in emerald city. i named myself that because i am a pokemon nerd and my favorate was pokemon emerald. but anyway... those are adorable fish and i hope that it becomes a trend to breed those babies and produce a hoard of babies to spread across america! i hope to see a distant reletive in the near future on a store shelf! good work, and keep it up!


----------



## tanseattle

OK 4 of them are packed and will deliver to local friend (thank goodness I do not have to ship).


----------



## tanseattle

Seven more male were delivered to local fish store (locally own) today. Three were delivered to a friend last night. Now more than 10 biggest and toughest boys are gone. Hopefully other guys/gals will have the change to grow without fear of being bitten by these big bad boy.


----------



## tanseattle

Today is election day, November 6, 2012. Today is also 3-month birthday for my Viet-Thai-Malay Plaket. They were hatched on August 6. 10 big male are already relocated to new home. Some more male will go to new home this Friday.

I will update with picture tonight when I get home.

Tan


----------



## Junglist

Hey Tan just letting you know the Plakats you gave me are doing great I'm planning on breeding the blue male with an pure bred 5* female to keep that dragon scale on them and use the female to bring back the original plakat form w/ thick scale and make Iron Man lol j/k. Just want to make a 5* with thick armor


----------



## tanseattle

*Pictures: they are 3 month old today*

They are 3 month old today.


----------



## tanseattle

Youtube video 3 month old: http://youtu.be/Aa5V_GVaTLY


----------



## aemaki09

I just read this whole thread! Your fry are gorgeous! If I only still lived in Tacoma I would have tried to talk you into selling me a few!


----------



## tanseattle

I work in Tacoma. If you still in Tacoma, I will give you 3 pairs for free


----------



## aemaki09

I wish! I moved to ohio last summer. I would have loved them though! If you would be willing to ship though I will definitely take them! :-D


----------



## tanseattle

Let me think about shipping. My sisters and brother in law are in Columbus, OH. They work for Post office.


----------



## aemaki09

I'm only an hour from Columbus. Whenever you decide and whatever you decide on, let me know in a PM please!


----------



## tanseattle

Here is the video from a friend:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xMnDA1dg0M

My local friend took 3 male and 1 female. The above video are from my friend.


----------



## vilmarisv

You did so well with them! 
I love how quickly after jarring they start to flare.
I have my hands full with moody teenage fish too.


----------



## moonsand0wls

wow! Amazing job! I'm about to start breeding a line soon, hopefully I'm as successful as you!


----------



## ao

tanseattle said:


> Here is the video from a friend:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xMnDA1dg0M
> 
> My local friend took 3 male and 1 female. The above video are from my friend.


I loled so much at that spazzy ventral XD


----------



## moonsand0wls

Oh beautiful!


----------



## Junglist

Here is a much better quality clip

***** Plakat Video


----------



## vilmarisv

Very nice!! I can't wait to start sending my kids to new homes. They are wearing me out!


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Junglist, your video link from photobucket does not work for me. Would you please check the link again. Thank you. I want to see the video.


----------



## tanseattle

I works now. Thank you.


----------



## tanseattle

*3 Month + 4 Day Old*

I sold 25 of them to local fish store and friends. The tank looks so empty now.


----------



## moonsand0wls

May I ask, how big is your grow out tank? Did you have them in a separate tank and transfer them into a bigger grow out tank? I'm just asking because I want to know what'd be best for my first fry


----------



## tanseattle

moonsand0wls said:


> May I ask, how big is your grow out tank? Did you have them in a separate tank and transfer them into a bigger grow out tank? I'm just asking because I want to know what'd be best for my first fry


Hi MoonandOwns, my grow out tank is 20 gal or about 80L. But 20 gal is not enough for my spawn. I have a large spawn with over 150 of them.

I should split them into 3 20gal tanks. But I do not have space for 3 tanks.

I hate to cull them but next time I may have to cull. Otherwise too many fries is very hard to care for all. I have to change water 2x a day (morning and at night).

So it depends on the size of the spawn. If you have large spawn like me, you will need about 2-3 20gal tanks or have to cull some.


----------



## moonsand0wls

tanseattle said:


> Hi MoonandOwns, my grow out tank is 20 gal or about 80L. But 20 gal is not enough for my spawn. I have a large spawn with over 150 of them.
> 
> I should split them into 3 20gal tanks. But I do not have space for 3 tanks.
> 
> I hate to cull them but next time I may have to cull. Otherwise too many fries is very hard to care for all. I have to change water 2x a day (morning and at night).
> 
> So it depends on the size of the spawn. If you have large spawn like me, you will need about 2-3 20gal tanks or have to cull some.



Oh cool, I have a 21gal which I was wondering would be big enough to cater for my new spawn. I will be culling if I have a big big spawn as I probably can't cater for all either. 

Also, when you put the female and male together to spawn, did you have them in a smaller tank, and then transfer the fry to the grow out tank? Or did you do both in the same tank?

Thank you


----------



## tanseattle

I put them in 10 gal tank. They grew up in 10 gal tank for 5 weeks then I vacuum most the water out then poor the 10 gal tank into 20 gal tank.

I hope you have the long 20 gal tank (not the tall one) because you need horizontal space (not vertical).

If you have a large spawn, you can poor 2/3 into a new 20 gal tank and keep 1/3 behind in the 10 gal tank.

Tan

POUR (tilt the tank and slowly pour). The 20 gal was half full. The 10 gal has very little water left. It float inside the 20 gal tank. So when you tilt the 10gal tank up slowly, it did not bother/disturbe the fish much. Then you keep tilting slowly, every thing wen smoothly for me.


----------



## moonsand0wls

tanseattle said:


> I put them in 10 gal tank. They grew up in 10 gal tank for 5 weeks then I vacuum most the water out then poor the 10 gal tank into 20 gal tank.
> 
> I hope you have the long 20 gal tank (not the tall one) because you need horizontal space (not vertical).
> 
> If you have a large spawn, you can poor 2/3 into a new 20 gal tank and keep 1/3 behind in the 10 gal tank.
> 
> Tan
> 
> POUR (tilt the tank and slowly pour)


I only have a 11US gal, a 1US gal and a 20US gal. 

The 20 Is long, about 90.5cm long, and around 30cm high. I'm just going by memory, though. Would that be okay? 

And sorry for asking questions lol. So, could I breed the Betta and raise the fry in my 11gal for five or so weeks, and then transfer into the 20gal? Or would I be better off breeding AND raising in the 20gal? I'd top up the water once the fry are old enough and free swimming. I would have to put them into a bucket or container whilst I top up the water, too, right? My male and females all have their own homes. 

Would you mind if I mailed you?


----------



## tanseattle

I think it is ok to breed, raise, and grow out in 20 gal tank. I do not see why not.

When they are very small: I fortunate have a feeding bags (human medical supplies) that can adjust the volume flow so I hand the bag up and let it drips slowly, 1000ml drips about 15 minutes.

But I also you can use small cup and pour it into the tank slowly on the side of the glass. Or you can hang the plastic cup inside the tank and pour the water into the cup, when the cup full it will overflow into the tank. Just do it slowly. It will overflow w/o much bothering the fries.

Just control the way you pour the water into it that has less disruption. 

Just your creative thinking. 

For example you can use a small plastic basket or funnel and place a coffee filter and pour the water into it it. It will slow down the water and less disruption. 

Make sure you mix water conditioner first before you pour it in.


----------



## moonsand0wls

Cool, thank you! Love your spawns BTW!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Cool! I am now very jealous...beautiful fishies!


----------



## tanseattle

I just jarred 20 of them. The tank is even emptier now than before. Together I already took out 60 bettas from this spawn. I never count them before. It looks like I have over 200 fries and most of them survive to adulthood. Officiallly I only saw 2 dead bodies in the past.


----------



## Legendary

wow wish i could get a pair lol


----------



## tanseattle

*So empty 75% are gone to local fish store*

It is so empty now. I must admit it was so hard to let them go. But they have to go. 3/4 are gone to LFS in Tacoma and Seattle. Look at the tank now :-(


----------



## aemaki09

All these pictures and updates are making me so sad that I don't live out there anymore! Well, not too sad, but I am jealous that you have such gorgeous babies!


----------



## tanseattle

aemaki09 said:


> All these pictures and updates are making me so sad that I don't live out there anymore! Well, not too sad, but I am jealous that you have such gorgeous babies!


I still have 12 good male individually jarred. I will let you know. I may charge $4 adoption fee/fish or $10 for 3 fishes (+1 female gift), $15 shipping and $2.5 heat pack. What do you think?


----------



## Legendary

tanseattle said:


> I still have 12 good male individually jarred. I will let you know. I may charge $4 adoption fee/fish or $10 for 3 fishes (+1 female gift), $15 shipping and $2.5 heat pack. What do you think?



Sound like a good deal man


----------



## aemaki09

tanseattle said:


> I still have 12 good male individually jarred. I will let you know. I may charge $4 adoption fee/fish or $10 for 3 fishes (+1 female gift), $15 shipping and $2.5 heat pack. What do you think?


That sounds fair. I would definitely be interested in a pair


----------



## moonsand0wls

So pretty  Why don't you keep the females and make a sorority?


----------



## tanseattle

I already have two sorority tanks... I have too many bettas.


----------



## moonsand0wls

LOL! Fair enough. Those ones are VERY pretty.


----------



## tanseattle

*Keep them warm during winter*

How do I keep them warm during the winter? I put male in the big cup and place cup in the big tub with heater. This black tub hold 12 big cups. I also stack second row on the top. I place the thermometer in the cup. The bottom cup is about 80F and the top cups is about 76F (good enough).

The white spots you see are not on the betta (outside the cup); these white spots are toilet paper that I used to dry the outside of the cup.


----------



## tanseattle

*More jarred male*

More jarred male from this spawn


----------



## DragonFyre14

Wow. they are gorgeous. The top one appears to have made a large bubble nest already


----------



## marktrc

wow really nice tan. congratz on successful spawn. looking forward to see your fancy spawn.


----------



## tanseattle

I have been busy sharing my betta with local betta keeper. Tomorrow I will ship 3 male to a member on this forum. I still wait on my wife decision to buy a new house, selling or renting the current house, or to buy a land and build it ourselves.

She has been keeping me from my next spawn: fancy spawn


----------



## XxZombieTwilightxX

Wow they are beautiful! I read the whole thread haha. The updates are amazing! So neat to see such a tiny fry turn into suck a beautiful little fish! I live in ohio but would love a pair if you decide you will ship


----------



## tanseattle

XxZombieTwilightxX said:


> Wow they are beautiful! I read the whole thread haha. The updates are amazing! So neat to see such a tiny fry turn into suck a beautiful little fish! I live in ohio but would love a pair if you decide you will ship


Do you live in Mansfield, OH? Tomorrow I send 3 male to Mansfield OH . I do not have have any more. A new friends from Seattle just pick up the rest of my bettas (11 of them total) from this spawn.

Tan


----------



## XxZombieTwilightxX

Well now I wish I did haha. I live near dayton


----------



## tanseattle

*First time I ship fish*

Today my fish arrived to Mansfield, OH safely. Thank goodness. I was always worry that they are hungry, tired, and will not make it. But they did. I am so happy they arrived safely in OH.

It has been a long trip for these three plaket boys.


----------



## tanseattle

Look at the tracking information above:

I took three fish to sort facility post office at Seattle-Tacoma (Seatac) airport hoping to save them some hours. I drove 5 extra miles for my fish.

What the heck, from sort facility at the airport, my betta were delivered back to Kent, WA sort facility, which is 5 block away from my house. After Kent, WA sort facility, the fish are back to Seatac Airport to fly to OH.

They stop over in PA which is about 5 hours from Mansfield OH. Poor three guys. This was an extra long trip for them.

Next time I will take my fish to sort facility in Kent, WA; this is so much closer to me. I used to have my mailbox located there. Hopefully this will save my fish 6 hours and 24 miles drive from Seatac to Kent and Kent back to Seatac, and I will also save $1 on gas.


----------



## aemaki09

But now they are safe and sound in their new home happily snacking on bloodworms  I can't tell you enough how gorgeous these guys are! And the darkest one you sent has the most energy I've ever seen in a betta! I put him next to one of the others to get some pics of him flaring and he was going crazy haha tail slapping the water surface and everything. Good thing his QT tank is covered, I don't put it past him to jump out!


----------



## tanseattle

*New Fancy Koi and Fancy MG HMPK Pairs Under Conditioning*

Next Spawn: Fancy Koi and Fancy MG HMPK Pairs Under Conditioning
Video is better than picture: http://youtu.be/ejbLocmMiDA


----------



## DragonFyre14

very pretty


----------



## tanseattle

Thank you Dragon. The female is bigger than the male. I have to fatten up the male with more blood worm. I have not start special feeding yet.


----------



## aemaki09

So did you get the new house? Or just decide to do it anyways!!
They are great looking! The blue and white is my favorite! Not sure if it's the male or female though


----------



## tanseattle

Hi AEMaki,

My wife is very slow in buying a new house. I will go ahead to conditioning them. I hope to breed soon so we will have mature betta by May and F2 generation start in July.

You mean the the blue and white (yellow Mustard Gas) right? That is the male. The female is koi with all kind of dots and atleast 5 colors.

Tan


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah..he looks blue and white in the picture...or at least the way I see it on my phone.

Goodluck!


----------



## tanseattle

He is blue, white, black, yellow, and some green. He is not a pure mustard gas. I hope to have special pattern and color for this spawn.

The next backup pair will be fancy koi male (orange, blue, yellow, and white) and female (yellow, green, with red dots); their picture will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## tanseattle

*My Second Pair: Fancy Koi HMPK*

My Second Pair: Fancy Koi HMPK


----------



## DragonFyre14

I really like the yellow and black one (is that the male? it's so hard to tell on shorter finned bettas...)


----------



## tanseattle

Hi Dragon,

Yes, the yellow, orange, black is the male koi (he also has two other colors too: orange and white)


----------



## keith1964

I had been following-up on your spawning log, I am in South Africa and the types of betta are extremely rare. I managed to get hold of someone who started importing these variety of bettas like DT, HM, Plakats and Dragon. He eventually imported some of these varieties which I have now set-up my own breeding programme since June 2012. I am currently the only one in South Africa currently breeding CT Black, HM White & Plakats. What I have noticed from all my spawns are that the plakat fry are much more aggressive at such a young age.


----------



## tanseattle

Nice to meet you Keith


----------



## tanseattle

*Back up pair (3rd pair)*

These two are my back up pair (pair #3):


----------



## aemaki09

1st and 3rd pairs are my favorite!!


----------



## tanseattle

To breed or not to breed, that is the question.

Three of my new pairs are under conditioning. I just want to prepare them for breeding. 

Everything is still up in the air to breed or not to breed because my wife has a problem with to buy or not to buy a second house. If we buy a new house, it will be 800sf bigger. I will have a full-time fish room. If we buy a new house soon, then I may have to delay breeding. My wife can not make up her mind to buy or not to buy a second house. 

I also have a problem to move or not to move. I was thinking about finding a teaching (chemistry/biology) job in Houston TX. If we move to TX then it is not worth to buy a second house now. TX house is big 2-3 bigger than and also 2-3 time cheaper than Seattle. Teacher salary in TX is almost the same as in Seattle. Living condition is much cheaper.

If we stick 5-10 year longer in Seattle, then it is worth it to buy a house now...

So many question, but I am thinking about convincing my wife go ahead and buy a second house in Seattle. Since her parents are old and they are Seattle. I think we will move to Texas in 5-10 years after the parents are gone, which is much easier than for my wife to move.

Well if in the next few days we decided to buy a new house, then I will wait to breed my pairs in the new house and have beautiful baby bettas for sale by May and F2 generation by August.

To be cont....


----------



## marktrc

hurry up and buy a new house with a big fish room already. i want to see your fancy spawn log. =)


----------



## Option

I just moved out of houston a few years ago. Yes, cost of living is dirt cheap. But the heat.....after 7-yrs there I still couldn't get use to the summer heat. And it's ghetto there, had my car stolen TWICE in 12 months.




tanseattle said:


> To breed or not to breed, that is the question.
> 
> Three of my new pairs are under conditioning. I just want to prepare them for breeding.
> 
> Everything is still up in the air to breed or not to breed because my wife has a problem with to buy or not to buy a second house. If we buy a new house, it will be 800sf bigger. I will have a full-time fish room. If we buy a new house soon, then I may have to delay breeding. My wife can not make up her mind to buy or not to buy a second house.
> 
> I also have a problem to move or not to move. I was thinking about finding a teaching (chemistry/biology) job in Houston TX. If we move to TX then it is not worth to buy a second house now. TX house is big 2-3 bigger than and also 2-3 time cheaper than Seattle. Teacher salary in TX is almost the same as in Seattle. Living condition is much cheaper.
> 
> If we stick 5-10 year longer in Seattle, then it is worth it to buy a house now...
> 
> So many question, but I am thinking about convincing my wife go ahead and buy a second house in Seattle. Since her parents are old and they are Seattle. I think we will move to Texas in 5-10 years after the parents are gone, which is much easier than for my wife to move.
> 
> Well if in the next few days we decided to buy a new house, then I will wait to breed my pairs in the new house and have beautiful baby bettas for sale by May and F2 generation by August.
> 
> To be cont....


----------



## tanseattle

Tonight my wife went back to one of the houses that we wanted to make an offer last month but someone beat us to it. Well what you know that house is back on the market. We made an offer for it 5 minutes later. The offer is solid. I hope we will get that house. We both love it when we first saw it a month ago.

If we got that house, we will have 50% bigger space than our current house. There will be 1 bed room more and an extra garage space. So I will have a big fish room and also an exercise area with a table tennis.

The good thing is that I delay my winter spawn. I hope to get back to spawn in February. Most likely we will not move into the new house until February 1 if every thing goes smoothly.

Oh well from spawn log to home purchasing log. Sorry betta lover but this is a journey with stop sign and a little detour to my next spawn.


----------



## tanseattle

*4th Pair*

What do you think of my 4th pair of the fancy collection?


----------



## VictorP

They've got some peculiar colouring!


----------



## tanseattle

Hi VictorP

My goal is to establish quality HMPK with unique pattern of many colors. Right now I have 4 pairs with many colors.

The male in the 4th pair has unique color: black, yellow, orange, green, and some white spots. The picture does not show all his color.

Tan


----------



## marktrc

hmm im no expert but i think since you got time to pick breeding pairs, maybe take your time and get only super nice ones... esp form wise. then it wont take you years to reach your goal of quality.

some of your pairs got some nice colors but dont seem to have the form. unless they are bad pics. but of course as i said earlier... im no expert.


----------



## tanseattle

I am now teaching in Houston. Houston is warm enough to breed outside. I hope to breed again. It has be a long break.


----------

